# حجة الكلام الكونية ودلالة وجود الخالق



## My Rock (26 أبريل 2021)

حجة الكلام الكونية ودلالة وجود الخالق

​من احد الحجج الأكثر تداولاً في الأوساط المسيحية التي تتحاجج مع الملحدين هي حجة الكلام الكونية التي يمكن أن تقرأ عنها أكثر عن طريقي ويكيبيدا هنا. 

الحجة بكل بساطة تقول:


كل ما له بداية في الوجود له سبب؛
الكون له بداية؛ _وبالتالي، _
الكون له سبب.

بما ان الكون له بداية وبالتالي له سبب، أذأ السبب هو دلالة على وجود مُسبب وتفسيرنا المسيحي للمسبب هو بكل وضوح وجود خالق


الكون له سبب؛
إذا كان للكون سبب، فهو خالق شخصي للكون وهو دون الكون ليس له بداية،  لا يتغير، غير مادي، لا يتصف بالزمان، لا يتصف بالمكان، وقوي للغاية؛ _وبالتالي، _
يوجد خالق شخصي للكون وهو دون الكون ليس له بداية، لا يتغير، غير مادي، لا يتصف بالزمان، لا يتصف بالمكان، وقوي للغاية؛
  






 

بنفس النمط يكون إستنتاجنا ان نظرية الإنفجار الكبير Big Bang (التي يستخدمها الملحدون) بدأت في لحظة ما من ملايين السنين. لكن قبل هذه اللحظة لم يكن شئ ونظرتنا المسيحية هي ان كل دلائل الحياة التي حولنا تشير الى ان لكل شئ له بداية له مُسبب ولا نرى اي شئ من خلال تجاربنا في الحياة يعارض هذا الشئ. الحياة تأتي من الحياة والحياة عمرها لم تظهر من عدم الحياة. 

هذه الحجة مهمة في حوارنا مع الملحدين وبدورها تنقلنا الى الحجة التي بعدها وهي حجة التصميم الذكي Intelligent Design الذي سنتطرق لها في موضوع القادم بنعمة الرب.

سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## AdmanTios (27 أبريل 2021)

سلمت يمينك أخي المحبوب
موضوع في منتهي الأهمية

و بإنتظار البقية بنعمة رب المجد


----------



## My Rock (28 أبريل 2021)

شكراً لمرورك وتشجيعك يا غالي.


----------



## grges monir (30 أبريل 2021)

موضوع رائع
ومطروح بقوة على الساحة حاليا باكثر من شكل


----------



## My Rock (2 مايو 2021)

شكرا لمرورك وتشجيعك يا غالي
هي فعلاً من الحجج المطروح بكثرة حالياً.

بنعمة الرب سأطرح كل الحجج المطروحة على الساحة لتكون جواب لكل سائل وباحث.


----------



## خادم البتول (3 مايو 2021)

موضوع في غاية الأهمية، خاصة لمن يريدون إثبات وجود الله ـ أو نفيه ـ *عقلا.* سلمت الأيادي يا زعيم وبشغف ننتظر البقية، لعلها تنمو وتكتمل بمشيئة الرب كموسوعة متكاملة للرد على ظاهرة الإلحاد بأفكاره وحججه المتنوعة.

بالنسبة لإضافتي البسيطة فضعفي بعيد للأسف تماما عن هذه "الساحة" التي تتحدثون عنها وما يدور فيها حاليا أو حتى ماضيا. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 الإلحاد على أي حال ـ حسب رؤيتي ـ *محال. *الملحد ببساطة لا ينكر الله ولكن ينكر "*فكرته*" عن الله، "*مفهومه*" لهذه الكلمة، وهو المفهوم الذي استمده على الأرجح من إحدى الديانات كما تلقاها. منهجي بالتالي بسيط جدا: فقط نسأل الملحد هل تؤمن *بالحب؟ *هل تؤمن *بالجمال*؟ هل تؤمن *بالحياة*؟ هل تؤمن *بالحقيقة*؟ إذا كان يؤمن بأيّ من هذه المعاني فهو ببساطة *يؤمن بالله*، فهذه كلها *أسماء مختلفة *لنفس الكيان الواحد سبحانه، نفس الكيان الذي نشير نحن إليه بكلمة الله أو الرب أو الآب أو يسوع أو غيرها من مئات الأسماء الأخرى (عبر مئات الديانات الأخرى)!

فإذا كان الملحد فلسفيّ الهوى أو جدليا حاد العقل، يحاجج من ثم، مثلا، أن هذه كلها مجرد "مفاهيم" عقلية لا وجود حقا لها، عندئذ نسأله عن *الوجود *نفسه، هل يؤمن بالوجود؟ هل يؤمن أنه هو نفسه أصلا موجود، أم يشك حتى بذلك؟ فإذا آمن بالوجود *فقد آمن بالله*، لأن الوجود أيضا اسم آخر من أسمائه سبحانه. فإذا أنكر حتى الوجود (كما في دعوى أننا نعيش مثلا في "*حلم*" كبير وألا شيء حقيقي على الإطلاق، وهي إحدى الأفكار الشهيرة خطأ عن الهندوسية والبوذية وغيرهما) فعندئذ نأتيه بسؤالنا الآخير: هل أنت واعٍ بهذا نفسه؟ هل تؤمن *بالوعي *ذاته؟ وهنا يستحيل على الملحد أن ينكر الوعي، لأن إنكار الوعي لا يمكن إلا *بوجود الوعي *نفسه أولا، وهكذا تنتهي القضية بالتالي تماما. وبالطبع مرة أخرى فالوعي أيضا اسم آخر من أسمائه وإشارة إليه سبحانه. وهكذا *فالإلحاد ببساطة مستحيل منطقيا وعمليا. *


*في كل الحالات:* تنتقل القضية كما رأينا من *إنكار الله *إلى *إنكار فكرة *أو *مفهوم *أو *صورة *محددة لله، كما يقدمها هذا الدين أو ذاك. وبالطبع شتان بين إنكار الإله وإنكار فكرة أو صورة معينة له، هي على الأرجح *خاطئة على أي حال* مهما كانت درجة شيوعها بأي خطاب ديني. وفي كل الحالات ينتقل العقل بالتالي من *اعتقاد *خاطيء بل فاسد تماما لأنه غير منطقي كما رأينا ـ «*لا يوجد إله*» ـ بالأحرى إلى *سؤال *متسع رحب عظيم هائل: «*ما هو الله حقا*؟»

***​
هناك بالطبع تفصيل كبير لهذه الرؤية أو المنهج ولكنها على أي حال فكرة عامة توضح المقصود. قضية الملحد أنه ينكر الإله *كما يقدمه *دين معين، بل أكثر من ذلك: *كما يفهمه هو* عبر دراسته لهذا الدين. مشكلة المؤمن ـ في المقابل ـ أنه يدافع تحديدا عن هذا الفهم أو عن هذه الصورة، دون التفات إلى أنها قد تكون *صورة خاطئة بالفعل*، ينكرها حتى علم اللاهوت نفسه في هذا الدين أو ذاك! علينا من ثم ـ ملحدين ومؤمنين معا ـ أن *نعرف *أولا هذا الإله الذي نتحدث عنه، قبل أن نغامر بإثباته أو نفيه، وإلا صرنا كفريقين يتنازعان حول معنى كلمة "العسل" مثلا في "قائمة الطعام" دون أن يكون أيّ فريق قد *ذاق *العسل حقا من قبل أو حتى رآه! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الشكر ختاما لهذا الموضوع الرائع وبانتظار البقية، علاوة على الإضافات والمشاركات والأفكار الأخرى أيضا من جميع الأحباء. سلام الرب ليكن دائما معكم وكل عام والجميع بكل خير وصحة وسعادة. 
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 مايو 2021)

+++++ حسناً إخترتم موضوع إثبات وجود الخالق ، فهو من المواضيع الأكثر أهمية فى مناقشة الملحدين
+ ووحدة نظام الكون ، من أكبر المجرَّات لأصغر ذرة ، فى دوران أجسام حول جسم مركزى ، يثبت وحدة الخالق لهم جميعاً ، وإلاَّ كنا وجدنا أكثر من نظام
+ ولكن إثبات وجود الخالق بنظرية أن كل مخلوق يجب أن يكون له خالق ، أو أن كل فعل له فاعل ، الإثبات بناءً على هذه النظرية وحدها ، يثير مشكلة ، وهى أننا هدمنا نفس النظرية بالقول أن الله ليس له خالق ، فالنظرية التى بنينا عليها حجتنا فى أول برهاننا ، هدمناها فى آخر برهاننا
++ لذلك فالاإثبات الذى قدمه لنا ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا هو أقوى وأعظم برهان عملى ، وهو أنه أثبت أنه الخالق بأن قام بالخلق فعلاً ، خلق عيونا من طين للمولود أعمى بنفس الطريقة التى خلق بها الإنسان الأول من طين ، وخلق الحياة من الموت للعازر بعدما مات وتعفن وأنتن 
++ فإن جاء أى أحد وقال أنا الخالق ، فلن يكون كلامه إلاَّ تهريجاً أو جنوناً ، ولكن رب المجد -بدون كلام- فَعَل فِعْل الخلق فأثبت ذاته بالبرهان العملى
++++ نقطة أخرى حول طريقة الخلق التى ذكرها الكتاب المقدس ، وهى أنه ذكر الأرض قبل الشمس أو النور ، فقد قرأت هنا بحثاً مترجما يعطى مبرراً لذلك ، بأن الأرض كجسم صغير جداً جداً بالمقارنة بالشمس ، بردت وتصلَّبت وإكتمل تشكلها قبل أن يكتمل تشكّْل الشمس ، بتجميع ذراتها النارية فى شكل كرة ذات نور مرَّكز بعدما كان متبعثراً ، إذ كانت قبل ذلك مجرد سحابة ذرات متفرقة تدور معاً (يسمونه السديم على ما أتذكر) ، وإنفصلت عنها الأجزاء الصغيرة التى شكلت مجموعة كواكبها.
+ فسبق تشكل كرة الأرض الباردة عن كرة الشمس النارية ، ناتج عن حجمها الصغير جداً جداً بالمقارنة بالشمس
++ والشمس أيضاً آخذة فى التبريد ، ولكنها تحتاج لملايين السنين حتى تكتمل برودتها
+++++ وأكرر التحية على إختيار هذا الموضوع الهام جداً فى ظل سقوط الأقنعة عن فساد الإسلام كتاباً وسنة ، مما أدى إلى إلحاد الكثيرين ، ووجود موضوع مكتمل سيفيدهم كثيراً وينقذهم من الضياع


----------



## خادم البتول (6 مايو 2021)

سلام المسيح أستاذنا الحبيب *مكرم *وتحياتي لهذه الإضافة الجميلة والإضاءة الهامة ربنا يباركك. فقط أعلق باختصار على قولك: 



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> .................................
> 
> + ولكن إثبات وجود الخالق بنظرية أن كل مخلوق يجب أن يكون له خالق ، أو أن كل فعل له فاعل ، الإثبات بناءً على هذه النظرية وحدها ، يثير مشكلة ، وهى أننا هدمنا نفس النظرية بالقول أن *الله ليس له خالق *، فالنظرية التى بنينا عليها حجتنا فى أول برهاننا ، هدمناها فى آخر برهاننا




إذا عدنا لرسالة الأستاذ *روك *نفسها سنقرأ: 

يوجد خالق شخصي للكون وهو *دون الكون ليس له بداية، لا يتغير، غير مادي، لا يتصف بالزمان، لا يتصف بالمكان*، وقوي للغاية...

هذا هو الجزء الذي يرد على هذه النقطة. 

*لنفترض أن لله سببا، أو خالقا: *عندئذ سيتحول السؤال إلى هذا الخالق نفسه ـ مَن خلقه؟ فإذا ذهبنا إلى أن لهذا الخالق أيضا خالق سابق، فسيتحول السؤال مرة أخرى إلى هذا الخالق السابق ـ مَن خلقه؟ وهكذا. سنقع بالتالي فيما يسمى "*تراجع لا متناه*" (Infinite Regression)، وهو فلسفيا دليل على خطأ أية نظرية وعلى أنها تنطوي على تناقض ما.   

لذلك ذهب *أرسطو *ـ لكي يتجنب الوقوع بهذه السلسلة من التراجع اللا نهائي ـ إلى القول *بالمحرك الذي لا يتحرك*، أو *المسبب الذي لا يتسبب*. لاحظ أرسطو ببساطة أن كل ما بالعالم يتغير أو يتحرك، وأن هناك دائما سبب لذلك، يسبقه هو نفسه سبب آخر، وهكذا في سلسلة من الأسباب يمكن تتبعها ـ ولو نظريا ـ حتى نصل في النهاية إلى *السبب الأول*، أو "*العلة الأولى*" كما تسمى أحيانا. هذا السبب الأول هو نفسه عندئذ *بالضرورة لا سبب له*، وهذا المحرك الأول هو الذي يحرك كل شيء ولكنه هو نفسه *بالضرورة لا يتحرك *(وإلا وقعنا في تراجع لا متناه). بعبارة أخرى: نحن أمام بديلين: إما أن السبب الأول يقع ضمن سلسلة لا تتناهى وهذا خاطئ ومرفوض من حيث المبدأ (بل في هذه الحالة لن يكون هناك حتى "سبب أول")، وإما أن يكون لهذا السبب الأول *صفات خاصة *جدا حالت دون وقوعه هو نفسه في سلسلة الأسباب اللا متناهية، صفات هي التي من ثم جعلته هكذا: "السبب الأول". وأهم هذه الصفات الخاصة ـ حسب أرسطو وغيره ـ هي بالتالي ما ذكر بعضه الأستاذ روك بالفعل: أنه *غير متحرك، غير منقسم، غير مادي، خارج الزمان، خارج المكان*، إلخ. 

بالتالي صار هذا السبب هو حقا "السبب الأول"، *تحديدا* لاتصافه بهذه الصفات التي يمتنع معها أن يكون له هو نفسه سبب آخر سابق عليه.


(أما البديل الثاني ـ وهو أن سلسلة الأسباب لا تنتهي، وبالتالي لا يوجد حتى "سبب أول" ـ فهو البديل الذي ربما يناسب العقل الملحد، حيث لا يوجد سبب أول ولا يوجد إله. غير أن هذا بالمقابل يعني *أزلية العالم*، لأننا نعود بسلسلة الأسباب إلى الوراء دون نهاية. من ناحية أخرى ـ وبغض النظر عن المشكلات الفلسفية هنا ـ تتعارض أزلية العالم مع ما يقول *العلم الحديث *نفسه ـ الذي هو دين الإلحاد ـ إذ يؤكد العلم أن للكون بداية في الزمن، وليس بالطبع أشهر من نظرية "*الانفجار الكبير*" الذي بدأ به الكون، بل بدأ به الزمن نفسه! كيف يتفق إذاً في عقل الملحد أن الكون *حادث *لا أزلي، وأنه مع ذلك تحت سببية تعود إلى الوراء* دون نهاية؟* أو لنسأل حتى بصيغة أبسط: *ما سبب الانفجار الكبير* نفسه؟ هذا ما لا يجيبه الملحدون أبدا، ولا يجيبه العلم الحديث! بل لا ولن يستطيعوا إجابته أبدا ولو بعد قرون)! 

***​
كان هذا على أي حال مجرد إيضاح مختصر، ردا على ملاحظتك الهامة وشرحا لهذه الحجة بشكل عام. أشكرك مرة أخرى أستاذنا الحبيب على المشاركة الجميلة وكل عام وسيادتكم والعائلة الكريمة بكل خير وصحة وعافية. :16_4_10:
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 مايو 2021)

أخى الحبيب خادم البتول
++ إسمحلى بأن أوضح شيئ فاتنى توضيحه فى تعليقى السابق ،
وهو أننى لم أكن أعلق على كلام أخونا الحبيب روك نفسه 
++ بل أعلق على إثبات وجود الله بنظرية كل موجود له خالق وكل فعل له مفعول ، وهى النظرية التى بنى عليها وحدها الكثيرون براهينهم 
++ وذكرت أن هذه النظرية وحدها ، وأكرر وحدها ، لا تصل بنا لإثبات وجود الإله الخالق وغير المخلوق ، لأنها بذاتها تنفى وجود كائن غير مخلوق
++ وذكرت أن وجود الخالق الوحيد لكل الكون ينبنى على شيئين:-
1 - وحدانية نظام الكون كله من أكبر مجرة لأصغر ذرة
2 - البرهان العملى الذى قام به رب المجد وهو قيامه بالخلق أمام عيون البشر
++++ وأعتقد أن التركيز على هذا الإثبات الإلهى يختصر مسافة كبيرة ، إذ بعد إثباتنا بأى طريقة لوجود خالق ، سنتعرض لسؤال آخر أكثر أهمية من كل ما عداه ، وهو:-
مَنْ هو هذا الخالق؟؟؟؟
+++ بينما بناء الإثبات مباشرة على عمل رب المجد (بالإضافة لوحدانية نظام الكون) سيتخطى هذا التساؤل
+++++ وأشكرك أخى الحبيب على تنبيهى لتقصيرى فى توضيح أننى لم أكن أعلق على كلام أخونا الحبيب روك ، وإعطائى فرصة توضيح أننى أقصد ما رأيته سابقاً فى براهين الكثيرين
+++ وإسمحلى أوضح بأن فلاسفة اليونان بالرغم من كونهم وثنيين إستطاعوا أن يدركوا بحتمية وجود الخالق ، ولكنهم لم يعرفوه حق المعرفة ، إذ ظنوا فيه ظنوناً خاطئة لتبرير تعدد آلهتهم
++++ ولذلك فإننى أفضل جداً بناء براهيننا على عمل رب المجد بالمقام الأول
++++++ وأتمنى أن يكون هذا الموضوع بمثابة رد شامل على كل ظنون ملحدى عصرنا الحالى بالذات ، فيطرح ظنونهم واحدة فواحدة ، مع تقديم الإجابات عنها من كل جوانبها ، وهو ما وعد به أخونا الحبيب روك ، حتى يختصر المسافات على الذين وقعوا فى فخ الإلحاد 
++++ ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك فى هذا العمل ويجعله بركة عظيمة للكثيرين


----------



## خادم البتول (6 مايو 2021)

أشكرك أستاذنا الحبيب على هذا التوضيح الهام، لأن هذا بالفعل ما تبادر إلى الذهن، وهو أنك كنت تعلق على الحجة التي قدمها الأستاذ روك. 

أتفق بالطبع معك في كل ما ذهبت إليه، خاصة حول تلك المجادلة أو الحجة التي "لا تكفي وحدها" لإثبات وجود الخالق. بل أكثر من ذلك: أرى شخصيا أن كل مجادلة ـ ما دامت *عقلية *ـ مردود عليها، بطريقة أو بآخرى، ولا تكفي من ثم أبدا لحسم هذا الأمر. الله هو "*الحقيقة*" *المطلقة*، وعليه فأية مقاربة للحقيقة عبر هذا العقل النسبيّ الحسيّ المحدود ـ سيان نفيا أو إثباتا ـ هي حتما قاصرة عن بلوغ المراد. 

 (مع ذلك تبقى بالطبع هذه الحجج العقلية، كمرحلة أولى، في *غاية الأهمية*، خاصة وأن الملحد ـ إمعانا في الحماقة ـ يجعل من هذا العقل الشديد العجز والضيق مرشدا رغم ذلك يهتدي به، بل إلها يكاد يعبده)!




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ..............
> 
> ++ وذكرت أن وجود الخالق الوحيد لكل الكون ينبنى على شيئين:-
> 1 - وحدانية نظام الكون كله من أكبر مجرة لأصغر ذرة
> ...




نعم، أتفهم منطقك تماما، ولكن أخشى ألا يصلح هذا عمليا. لأن الملحد في العادة لا *يعترف ابتداء *لا برب المجد ولا بعمله أو معجزاته، ولا بالكتاب الذي يحدثنا عنها، ولا بالرسل الذين كتبوا هذا الكتاب! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 هذه كلها بالنسبة للملحد مجرد أكاذيب، أو حتى ضلالات جماعية وهلاوس سمعية وبصرية، تحتاج هي نفسها من ثم للإثبات أولا! 

علاوة على ذلك: هناك فرق بين إثبات *الإله *وإثبات *الخالق*. "الخالق" بالأحرى وصف *للعلاقة *بين الله والعالم، وهذه العلاقة لها 3 نماذج مختلفة، "الخلق" واحد فقط بينها.* نحن من ثم لا يشغلنا، مع الملحد بالذات، إثبات الخالق أو إثبات أية صفة للإله عموما، بقدر ما يشغلنا إثبات *الإله ذاته *أولا. إثبات حتى "*الحضور*" الإلهي فقط، دون أي تحديد لأية "ذات" فائقة أو متعالية. 

التركيز على "الخلق" ربما يفيد في مرحلة لاحقة، مع اللاديني مثلا أو اللاأدري. أما الملحد ـ وهو الأسهل بالمناسبة في ردّه والأقرب للمؤمن رغم أنه ظاهريا الأصعب أو الأشرس ـ فالخطأ لديه أكثر جذرية، ألا وهو إنكار *الحضور الإلهي *ذاته! (بينما نجد في المقابل، كما عند كبار القديسين مثلا، ناهيك عن اليهود الكاباليين والصوفية المسلمين وغيرهم، أنه *لا حضور في الحقيقة إلا الحضور الإلهي *وحده، أي على النقيض تماما مما يذهب إليه الملحد! لذلك يرى القديسون الله في كل شيء ويستشعرون حضوره وعظمته وفيض محبته في كل مكان، بينما يبصر الملحدون نفس الإله، في كل شيء أيضا، ولكن تعمى رغم ذلك عقولهم عن رؤيته وإدراكه)!


أشكرك ختاما أستاذنا الحبيب مرة أخرى على مشاركاتك القيمة ورسائلك الكريمة، وأصلي معك أن يبارك الرب تبارك اسمه هذا العمل وأن يشمل أستاذنا الحبيب *روك* بإرشاده ومعونته حتى يكتمل هذا العطاء حسب مشيئته على أفضل ما يكون. تحياتي ومحبتي. 

______________________

* النماذج الأساسية الثلاثة لعلاقة الله بالكون ـ باختصار شديد جدا ـ هي: 1) *الكون الميكانيكي*، أو الكون بوصفه *صناعة: *والله هنا بالتالي هو *الصانع*، أو *الخالق*، وهو النموذج الأشهر لدينا وبالغرب عموما. 2) *الكون الدرامي*، أو الكون بوصفه *دراما: *هذا النموذج هو الأكثر شيوعا بالهند وما حولها، وهنا لا يوجد في الحقيقة سوى الله خلف كل هذه "الأقنعة" البشرية المتنوعة، والتي هي بالتالي مجرد شخصيات *خيالية *وهمية، تعيش "*حلما*" مشتركا، أو تمثل معا ما يشبه مسرحية كبرى. 3) *الكون الحيوي*، أو الكون بوصفه* كائنا حيا:* النموذج الأكثر شيوعا بالصين، وهنا أيضا لا ينفصل الله عن الكون، لكنه *مبدأ *الوجود الكامن، أو *روحه *غير المنظور، بينما كل شيء هو *تعبير *هذا المبدأ *وتجلّيه *المنظور.

(يمكن الرد بالتالي على ظاهرة الإلحاد عبر كل هذه النماذج ـ والتي نجد بالمناسبة صداها جميعا في المسيحية بدرجة أو بأخرى ـ وليس شرطا أبدا التقيد، في *المرحلة الأولى*، بنموذج "الخلق" تحديدا، أو بأي مذهب أو دين عموما دون سواه).
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 مايو 2021)

++ ألف شكر أخى الحبيب خادم البتول على هذا الرد الغنى والثرى جداً
++ وأريدتوضيح عدة نقاط ، ولكنى أخشى أن يخوننى التعبير بسبب الحالة المرضية الصعبة ، مثلما حدث فى مداخلتى الأولى ، لذلك أستسمحك فى تأجيل توضيحى للغد إن شاء ربنا 
++ ليس من طبعى التأجيل ، ولكنه فى الحالة الراهنة ضرورى 
++ فإلى الغد بإذن ربنا مع كل تحياتى وتقدير


----------



## خادم البتول (6 مايو 2021)

ألف سلامة عليك أستاذنا الحبيب. يعز علينا ألا نسعد برسالة أخرى من محبتك ولكن لا شيء أهم بالطبع من صحتك الغالية، شفاك اسم الرب الرحوم أبي الأنوار تبارك اسمه وغسل عن جسدك سائر الأوجاع وعن قلبك سائر الهموم وجدّد شبابك بالقوة والصحة والعافية. كنت بالفعل أود السؤال عن صحتك في رسالتي الخاصة، ثم اكتفيت بالصلاة فقط حتى لا أثير ذكرى آلام مضى ربما وقتها. خذ على أي حال وقتك أستاذنا الحبيب حتى تستريح تماما، ولتعد غدا أو حتى بعد غد، سنكون بالانتظار دائما. أشكرك على التنويه الكريم ولا حرمنا الله أبدا من طلّتك العاطرة ومشاركاتك الجميلة. أطيب المنى وحتى نلتقي. :16_4_10:
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 مايو 2021)

خادم البتول قال:


> أتفق بالطبع معك في كل ما ذهبت إليه، خاصة حول تلك المجادلة أو الحجة التي "لا تكفي وحدها" لإثبات وجود الخالق. بل أكثر من ذلك: أرى شخصيا أن كل مجادلة ـ ما دامت *عقلية *ـ مردود عليها، بطريقة أو بآخرى، ولا تكفي من ثم أبدا لحسم هذا الأمر. الله هو "*الحقيقة*" *المطلقة*، وعليه فأية مقاربة للحقيقة عبر هذا العقل النسبيّ الحسيّ المحدود ـ سيان نفيا أو إثباتا ـ هي حتما قاصرة عن بلوغ المراد.
> 
> (مع ذلك تبقى بالطبع هذه الحجج العقلية، كمرحلة أولى، في *غاية الأهمية*، خاصة وأن الملحد ـ إمعانا في الحماقة ـ يجعل من هذا العقل الشديد العجز والضيق مرشدا رغم ذلك يهتدي به، بل إلها يكاد يعبده)!
> 
> ...



+++++++ التوضيح الأول
++ نعم أخى الحبيب خادم البتول ، هذا هو الحق ، فالإيمان بالغيبيات ، التى لا نراها ،  بالبرهان العقلى وحده ، هو أمر مستحيل ، إذ العقل قاصر عن البلوغ لما هو خارج حواسه الخمسة 
++ ولذلك يحتاج الملحد لنسبة من الإستعداد لقبول الأمر بالإيمان ، بعدما يتأكد من خطأ الأفكار التى أوصلته للإلحاد 
+++ وهذا الإستعداد يكون أعظم جداً عند المسلمين الذين ألحدوا كنوع من الكفر بهذا النبى ، وبإلهه الذى أسرع إلى هواه مثلما قالت عائشة! 
+++ إذ يوجد فارق عظيم بين الذين ألحدوا لإعجابهم بأفكار مبهرجة وكاذبة خصوصاً من الجيل السابق الذى إتبع الشيوعية ، وبين الذين ألحدوا لحبهم فى القداسة والحق الذين لم يجدوهما فى الإسلام
+++ فالأولون دافعهم ردئ ولذلك يصعب عليهم التراجع عنه 
++ بينما الفئة الثانية دافعها شريف وهو عشقهم وتعطشهم للقداسة وللحق ، ولذلك يكون رجوعهم أسهل عندما يجدون ما يتعطشون إليه فى سيرة ربنا يسوع المسيح ورسله القديسين
+++ وهذه الفئة الثانية لم يكن لها أصلاً وجود ملحوظ إلاَّ منذ كشف بلاوى الإسلام علناً ، وهو ما بدأ يحدث منذ حوالى 25 سنة فقط ، وهى التى قصدتها عندما ذكرت إهتمامى بالإلحاد الحالى
++ فتركيزى كان على هذه الفئة بالأكثر لأنهم يحتاجون ويستحقون ، لشرف مقصدهم 


  +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++ التوضيح الثانى
++ هذا صحيح 100% بالنسبة للملحد الذى نتج إلحاده فقط عن إتباعه فلسفات إلحادية ، فهم يحتاجون أولاً للرد على هذه الفلسفات وإظهار خطئها ، مثل الذين إتبعوا الشيوعيين فى الجيل السابق وما قبله وغيرهم 

++ أما الملحد الذى نتج إلحاده عن فساد نبى وإله الإسلام الذى كان عليه ، فكفر بهما ، وألحد بسبب أن هذا الإله الكاذب كان هو الإله الوحيد الذى يعتقد بوجوده ، فإن هذا المسلم الذى ألحد تظل فيه بقايا من الإعتقاد فى وجود إله خالق للكون 
++ وهذا هو الذى عنيته فى مداخلتى الأصلية عندما قلت أن هذا الموضوع سيساعد المسلمين السابقين الذين ألحدوا نتيجة فساد الإسلام ، وهم على ما أظن الأكثرية بين الذين يصفون أنفسهم فى هذه الأيام بالملحدين (ولذلك ذكرت فى مداخلتى الأصلية أننى أعنى ملحدى هذا الزمان بالذات ، أى ليسوا من الجيل السابق ولا من القدماء) ، وهم أكثر من الذين ألحدوا لإتباعهم أصلاً الفلسفات كالشيوعية وما قبلها ، فغالبيتهم كانوا فى الجيل السابق وما قبله.
+++ وإظهار عظمة رب المجد ومعجزاته وسيرته يمكن أن يجد فيه المسلمون الملحدون إجابة عن تذمرهم على نبى وإله الإسلام ، بأنهم كانوا على حق بكفرهم بهما ، وأن الإله الحقيقى القدوس الذى كانوا يترجونه ويتعطشون لقداسته موجود فعلاً ولكنهم لم يكونوا يعرفوه
++ وطبعاً التركيز على الغالبية لا يعنى إهمال الآخرين ، بل نعمل هذه وتلك
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

++++ وأستسمحك أخى الحبيب فى تقديم بقية التوضيحات غداً بإذن ربنا


----------



## خادم البتول (7 مايو 2021)

نتفق بالطبع تماما أستاذنا الحبيب، لا خلاف على الإطلاق. غير أني شخصيا أفضل التعامل مع الملحدين ـ وفي الحقيقة مع الناس جميعا ـ *حالة بحالة*، فليس هناك أبدا منهج أو مجادلة أو حتى رؤية "all-size" تناسب الجميع. بل لكل حالة وضعها *الفريد *وتركيبها النفسي والعقلي *الخاص *جدا، والتي تفرض علينا بالتالي أن نتعامل معها حسب خصوصيتها هي وليس حسب أية افتراضات أو أفكار مسبقة، عبر أية أدوات ومناهج تم إعدادها سلفا. بعض الملحدين على سبيل المثال ـ سيان من خلفية إسلامية أو مسيحية ـ نجده ممتلئا *بالمرارة* وربما حتى *الغضب*! بعضهم الآخر بالعكس هاديء تماما، على الأقل ظاهريا، ربما حتى في حالة *ثقة وكبرياء *هائل، ينظر إليك بالأحرى ساخرا لأن عقلك ما يزال قاصرا عاجزا عن فهم الحقائق التي وصل هو إليها! فريق ثالث لا ينتمي لهذا أو ذاك بل يميل إلى العبث والمزاح *والاستخفاف *بالأمر كله، وهو من ثم لا يريد حتى نقاش الأمر إلا سطحيا، وهكذا. 

نحن ـ في المقابل ـ لا يجدر أن نتلبّس دور "*الحكيم المعلم*" الذي يملك الحقيقة المطلقة، أو "*القديس الطبيب*" الذي جاء حقا لإنقاذ البشرية المريضة المعذبة! بالأحرى *ننفتح *تماما بكل تواضح ومحبة، بروح *الاكتشاف *الحقيقي ورغبة *الإبحار* العميق داخل هذا الإنسان / العالم / "المعجزة" الباهرة التي تقف أمامنا، ملحدا كان أو مؤمنا، صبيا كان أو شيخا! *ننفتح تماما *وندرك أننا ـ باكتشافه والإبحار بأعماقه ـ بالأحرى *نتعلم *نحن أنفسنا الكثير أولا قبل أن نقدم لأجله أي إرشاد حقا أو توجيه (بافتراض أننا أصلا نملك القدرة على ذلك، أو أن هذا حقا *مراد الرب *من لقائنا مع هذا الملحد أو ذاك)! 


هذه على أي حال مجرد إشارات عجلى، وقد أعود لاحقا ـ بعد تمام رسالتك وإيضاحاتك ـ للتعليق تفصيليا على بعض النقاط. ولكن ـ مرة أخرى ـ أرجو ألا تتعجل أبدا بالكتابة حتى تكون لديك اللياقة الصحية لذلك. أرجو ألا ترهق نفسك وأن تأخذ وقتك تماما فلسنا في عجلة أبدا من أمرنا. ومرة أخرى *ألف سلامة *عليك أستاذنا الحبيب، *أشكرك *كثيرا على الإضافة والمتابعة والاهتمام رغم كل ظروفك، وفي انتظار بقية الإيضاحات. 
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 مايو 2021)

ألف شكر أخى الحبيب خادم البتول على هذه الإضافات القيِّمة
وقد حاولت إعطاء إعجاب لها ولكن نظام المنتدى لم يسمح
++ وبصراحة أنا كل تعاملاتى تتم من خلال الإنترنت وليس مباشرة ، ولذلك ليس عندى القدرة على التلامس المباشر مع شخصية الملحد الذى أوجه له الخطاب
+++ ففى حالتى أضطر لطرح أسئلة عليه لأستشف منها خلفيته ، ولكن بعضهم يكون مجرَّد مدعى الإلحاد لكى يطعن فى المسيحية بدون مساس لدينه الإسلامى أو اليهودى
++ ففى حالتى التى لا أتعامل فيها مباشرة مع الشخص الآخر أضطر لإستخدام طرق تقريبية
++ ولكنك فى حالة التعامل المباشر  ينبغى التعامل معه كحالة فردية مثلما ذكرت أنت بالفعل
++++ وعرض وجهات النظر المختلفة يوسع مجال رؤيتنا للأمور ويزيد من فرص تقديم خدمة فعالة
++++ ربنا يسوع المسيح يعوضك بكل الخير ويبارك حياتك وأسرتك وخدمتك
++++ وإلى اللقاء بإذن ربنا عندما أكمل كتابة التوضيحات الباقية


----------



## My Rock (7 مايو 2021)

سلامتك يا اخ مكرم، صلاتي ان تكون بصحة وعافية بإسم المسيح يسوع.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 مايو 2021)

My Rock قال:


> سلامتك يا اخ مكرم، صلاتي ان تكون بصحة وعافية بإسم المسيح يسوع.



ألف شكر أخى الحبيب ، ربنا يسوع المسيح يعوضك بكل الخير ويبارك خدمتك العظيمة ألف مرة كمان وكمان


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 مايو 2021)

خادم البتول قال:


> علاوة على ذلك: هناك فرق بين إثبات *الإله *وإثبات *الخالق*. "الخالق" بالأحرى وصف *للعلاقة *بين الله والعالم، وهذه العلاقة لها 3 نماذج مختلفة، "الخلق" واحد فقط بينها.* نحن من ثم لا يشغلنا، مع الملحد بالذات، إثبات الخالق أو إثبات أية صفة للإله عموما، بقدر ما يشغلنا إثبات *الإله ذاته *أولا. إثبات حتى "*الحضور*" الإلهي فقط، دون أي تحديد لأية "ذات" فائقة أو متعالية.
> 
> التركيز على "الخلق" ربما يفيد في مرحلة لاحقة، مع اللاديني مثلا أو اللاأدري.
> ______________________
> ​



التوضيح الثالث
++ سبب تركيزى على الخلق (بعد إثبات وحدة نظام الكون مثلما قلت فى مداخلتى الأصلية) هو أن أى كائن أياً كان لا يمكن الإستدلال على وجوده إلاَّ من خلال وجود أثر له ، فإن كنت تسير فى غابة وقيل لك أنه يوجد أسد بالقرب منا ، بدون دليل ، فإنك ستستخف بالكلام ، ولكن إن أشاروا لأثر أقدامه واضحة وحديثة على الأرض ، فإنك ستهتم بالأمر
++ والأثر الذى يمثل الإله الحقيقى ويميزه عن سواه ، هو أنه خلق الكون ، فهو التمييز الأهم للإله الحقيقى دون سواه
++ فحتى كلمة الإله فى كل اللغات لا أعرف أصل إشتقاقها ، فهى كلمة بلا معنى إن فصلنا عنها أفعاله المميزة له وحده ، ولكن منذ قديم الزمان وكل شعوب الأرض متعارفون على أن هذه الكلمة تعنى كائناً غير منظور له قدرات خاصة عظيمة جداً ، فالكلمة فى حد ذاتها لا تحتاج إلى تعريف أكثر من ذلك ، ويبقى ربطها بخلق الكون كله هو التمييز الأهم لها.
++ بينما تعبير الخالق (الأوحد للكون كله) ، هو ما يميز الإله الحقيقى ، فعندما نقول يا خالقى إرحمنى ، فإننا نستخدم الصفة الأهم المميزة له وحده
++ وأنا أفعل ذلك لأننى أهتم بالدرجة الأولى بالمسلمين الذين ألحدوا بسبب فساد نبى وإله الإسلام ، مثلما ذكرت سابقاً ، ولذلك فإننى أتوقع منهم عدم الرفض لفكرة وجود خالق لهم وللكون كله ، فهم لم يلحدوا نتيجة إنبهارهم بالفلسفات مثلما ذكرت سابقاً ، بل لرفضهم نجاسة من كانوا يتبعونه ، ثم بعد كفرهم به لم يجدوا توصيفاً يصفون به أنفسهم سوى: "ملحدين".
++++ ولكنى أؤمن بوجوب الدراسة العميقة والرد على الفلسفات الإلحادية ، لغلق الباب فى وجه الشيطان من هذه الجهة أيضاً ، متى لزم الأمر أثناء المناقشات.
++ أشكرك أخى الحبيب على طولة بالك علىَّ ، وإلى اللقاء فى النقطة الأخيرة لاحقاً إن أراد ربنا


----------



## خادم البتول (8 مايو 2021)

سلام المسيح أستاذنا الحبيب ولعلك اليوم بحال أفضل. أشكرك على كل هذه الإيضاحات الهامة أو بالأحرى *المأدبة* العامرة!  سأنتظر حتى تنتهي تماما من كل رسائلك وإيضاحاتك (وخذ في ذلك وقتك تماما، لا مشكلة على الإطلاق)، ثم أبدأ بعد ذلك تعليقي على أهم النقاط، على أن أختم بمشيئة الرب برسالة مستقلة عن الإسلام، والذي يبدو أنه يشغل حيزا كبيرا من اهتمامك. 

هناك على أي حال سطر واحد عابر في رسائلك كشف لي أخيرا لماذا لم أكن أفهم جيدا كل ما تقول. نحن فيما يبدو نستخدم *المصطلحات *بشكل مختلف يا أستاذ مكرم! لذلك أكتفي اليوم فقط بضبط المصطلحات فيما بيننا، حتى يتضح تماما مقصود كل منا فيما يكتب: 

أولا *الملحد *(athiest): هذا هو الشخص الذي لا يؤمن بوجود إله.  
ثانيا *اللاديني *(nullifidian): هذا يؤمن بوجود إله ولكن لا يؤمن بأي دين. 
وأخيرا *اللاأدري *(agnostic): وهذا يقف محايدا ـ فيما يتعلق بالإله ـ فلا هو يؤكد وجوده ولا هو ينكره أيضا. 

(وهذا الموقف اللاأدري لا يعني أن صاحبه "لا يدري" حقا ما الصواب، بل هو موقف فلسفي يذهب إلى أن الإنسان لا يمكنه ـ من حيث المبدأ ـ إحراز أية معرفة حول وجود الإله أو طبيعته). 

بالنسبة لضعفي: ما كنت أعنيه في "*جميع*" رسائلي هنا دون استثناء هو "*الملحد*"، أي الشخص الذي *ينكر وجود الإله* تماما. (وهذا بوجه خاص ما كنت أقصده في رسالتي الأولى تحديدا حين ذهبت إلى أن "الإلحاد مستحيل منطقيا وعمليا"). أما بالنسبة لمحبتك: فيبدو أنك تستخدم أحيانا كلمة "الملحد" بينما تقصد "اللاديني"، لذلك تقول مثلا:أما الملحد الذى نتج إلحاده عن فساد نبى وإله الإسلام الذى كان عليه، فكفر بهما، وألحد بسبب أن هذا الإله الكاذب كان هو الإله الوحيد الذى يعتقد بوجوده، فإن هذا المسلم الذى ألحد تظل فيه *بقايا من الإعتقاد فى وجود إله *خالق للكون. ​نحن إذاً نتفق، وإن لم يكن هذا هو "الملحد" حقا كما أعنيه، ما دامت «فيه بقايا من الإعتقاد فى وجود إله» حسب تعبيرك. في الحقيقة كنت أتعجب كيف تنتقل مباشرة من "*الإلحاد*" إلى "*المسيح*" وعمله الإعجازي وسائر ما تفضلت به في رسائلك. أما وأن المقصود هو "اللاديني" لا "الملحد" ـ الذي ما زال يحمل «بقايا من الإعتقاد فى وجود إله» ـ فعندئذ يبطل العجب ونتفق بالعكس تماما.

(وبالطبع لا أقصد بذلك أن هناك أي خلط أو تقصير من جهتك، فمعظم الناس بالفعل يستخدمون كلمة "الملحد" للإشارة لهذه الأنواع الثلاثة دون تمييز، تماما مثل كلمة "الكافر" أيضا في بعض السياقات. وعليه اكتب براحتك دون محاذير، نحن لسنا في مجلس أكاديمي. فقط ساعدني بتوضيح المقصود ـ إن أمكن ـ حتى أميّز في رسائلك بين الملحد الذي لا يؤمن مطلقا بوجود إله، والملحد الذي ترك تحديدا دين الإسلام ويرفض فقط إله الإسلام ونبيه وتعاليمه).

***​ 
أشكرك مرة أخرى أستاذنا الحبيب، مع تمنياتي بكل الصحة والعافية لشخصك الكريم، وامتناني أيضا لكل جهدك ووقتك بهذا الموضوع. (أشكرك أيضا على "الإعجاب" الذي لم يسمح به "نظام المنتدى" كما تقول. نعم، نظام المنتدى له "حركات قرعة" كده أحيانا. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لكن وصل الإعجاب يا سيدي رغم ذلك، كالصواريخ البالستية العابرة للقارات، فذلك أيضا كان صاروخ محبة عابر للقلوب لا يستطيع بالتالي أي نظام صدّه أو منعه)!  تحياتي ومحبتي وحتى نلتقي. 
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 مايو 2021)

خادم البتول قال:


> فمعظم الناس بالفعل يستخدمون كلمة "الملحد" للإشارة لهذه الأنواع الثلاثة دون تمييز، تماما مثل كلمة "الكافر" أيضا في بعض السياقات. ​


 أخى الحبيب خادم البتول
+++ مش عارف أشكرك إزاى على رسالتك المملوءة محبة ولطف وطول أناة نابعين من الروح القدس الذى يملأك بالنعم والبركات
++ وأشكرك على توجيهى لنقطة تقصيرى الأهم فى إكتفائى بكلمة الملحد ليشمل كل الأصناف 
++ وليس لى عذر فى ذلك ، ولكننى مثلما ذكرت فى آخر توضيح لى ، فعلت ذلك لأنه لا يوجد أمام تاركى الإسلام لنجاسته بديل آخر سوى أن يسموا أنفسهم ملحدين ليعبروا عن تركهم للإسلام
++ ففى ظروفنا الحالية وفى مداخلات الناس العاديين لا تنتشر تعريفات عديدة مستقلة لكل حالة ، بل الجميع يسمون أنفسهم ملحدين
++ فأنا إقتصرت على إستخدام التعبير الدارج بالرغم من عدم دقته ، خصوصاً فى الظروف الحالية المملؤة بالنقاشات من كل جانب

++++++ ربنا يسوع المسيح يزيدك من نعمة الروح القدس ويحفظ ويبارك حياتك وأسرتك وخدمتك وكل مالك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 مايو 2021)

خادم البتول قال:


> أ أما الملحد ـ وهو الأسهل بالمناسبة في ردّه والأقرب للمؤمن رغم أنه ظاهريا الأصعب أو الأشرس ـ فالخطأ لديه أكثر جذرية، ألا وهو إنكار *الحضور الإلهي *ذاته! (بينما نجد في المقابل، كما عند كبار القديسين مثلا، ناهيك عن اليهود الكاباليين والصوفية المسلمين وغيرهم، أنه *لا حضور في الحقيقة إلا الحضور الإلهي *وحده، أي على النقيض تماما مما يذهب إليه الملحد! لذلك يرى القديسون الله في كل شيء ويستشعرون حضوره وعظمته وفيض محبته في كل مكان، بينما يبصر الملحدون نفس الإله، في كل شيء أيضا، ولكن تعمى رغم ذلك عقولهم عن رؤيته وإدراكه)!​




أخى الحبيب خادم البتول وخادم القديسين وخادم المؤمنين وخادم الرب فيهم جميعاً
+++ إسمحلى بأن أوضح لإخوتنا الشباب هذه النقاط التى أعرف يقيناً بأنك قتلتها بحثاً وتعرف أكثر ألف مرة مما سأقوله ، ولكننى أتكلم من أجل إخوتى الشباب والذين ليس عندهم وقتاً للبحث والدراسة فى هذه الأمور ، وذلك بخصوص: الحضور الإلهى فى منظور القديسين وفى منظور الآخرين ، وكذلك بخصوص الكاباليين:-
(أ) – الحضور الإلهى عند القديسين يعنى رؤية عمل الخالق فى مخلوقاته ، فعندما يرون مخلوقاً ذكياً أو حكيماً أو قوياً ،يمجدون الخالق صاحب الحكمة المطلقة وصاحب القوة المطلقة ، الذى وضع في هذا المخلوق هذه العطية (كل موهبة تامة هى نازلة من فوق من عند أبى الأنوار) .
++ وكذلك يعنى حضور الإله فى وسطنا (عمانوئيل إلهنا فى وسطنا الأن ...) مثلما قال الرب: ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى إنقضاء الدهر ، وكذلك: حيث إجتمع إثنان أو ثلاثة بإسمى فهناك أكون فى وسطهم. 
+ بينما عند بعض الفلسفات الوثنية يعنى إمتزاج اللاهوت بالمخلوقات (حتى أنهم جعلوا ملوكهم آلهة بل وجعلوا بعض الحيوانات آلهة وعبدوها) ، وهو ما رفضته المسيحية منذ البدايات وحتى الآن ، حتى أننا نقول عن رب المجد فى كل قداس إلهى: أؤمن أن لاهوته إتحد بناسوته بغير إختلاط ولا إمتزاج.
++ فإن كنا نرفض إمتزاج اللاهوت بناسوت رب المجد الذى هو الأقدس ، فإننا بذلك ننفيه بوجه مطلق على كل ما هو دونه. 

(ب) – وبخصوص الكاباليين ، إسمحلى بتوجيه كلمة مختصرة لإخوتنا الشباب لتعريفهم بهم لئلا يظنون أنهم حاجة محترمة بسبب الإسم الفخم ، وسأعتمد على المرجع اليهودى الشهير للأستاذ الدكتور اليهودى فى الجامعة العبرية بإسرائيل: "جيرشوم شوليم": وإسم المرجع:- 

Origins of the Kabbalah - by GERSHOM SCHOLEM 
أصول الكابالاه لمؤلفه جيرشوم شوليم

1 – يقول المؤلف اليهودى أن الكاباليين يعتمدون على العمل السرى ، ونادراً ما يكون لهم كتاب معروف خارج دائرتهم السرية ، وأنه بذل مجهودات كبيرة للوصول إلى كل ما تم إكتشافه أثرياً تحت الأنقاض القديمة ، وأنه لف على كل المكتبات العالمية وفتش فيها عن مخطوطات أثرية عبرية أو يهودية بأى لغة.
++ ولهذا يصعب تحديد جذورهم من تتبع كتاباتهم ، فإن أقدم كتاب وجده لهم أو عنهم كان من القرن التاسع ، ولكن الكاتب يشير لأن جذورهم قديمة جداً ومنذ قبل التاريخ الميلادى ، معتمداً على تتبع الخيوط التى تربط أفكارهم فى كل عصر.
+++ وعن ذلك يقول أيضاً الماسونى(الماسونية والصهيونية مولودتان من الكابالاية) جيم هوريكس:- "الكابالا مشتقة من ممارسات الكهنوت العبرية القديمة"
“Kabbalah (×§ض· ×‘ض¸ض¼×œض¸×”) is derived from ancient Hebraic priesthood practices”
Kabbalah and Krav Maga, the mind _ body connection, Jim Hoerricks, PhD
++  كما يقول الداعية الماسونى الشهير ألبرت بايك: "الكابالاه هى مفتاح كل علوم السحر ، والغنوسية وُلدت من الكابالاه" : 
“The Kabalah is the key of the occult sciences; and the Gnostics were born of the Kabalists”
Morals and Dogma, by Albert Pike,[1871][page 626]

++ ويقول المؤلف جيرشوم بأن تعليم السفروتات (وهى متوالدات من الإله الأول) مشترك بين الغنوسيين (ولو بإسم الآيونات ، أى الأجيال ، بمعنى الأجيال المتوالدة: فالتؤأم ذكر وأنثى المتولد أولاً من الإله المخنث ، وهما الجيل الأول ، ثم الأجيال الكثيرة الأخرى توالدت من بعضهم البعض. وقد كانوا يضعون قائمة طويلة لأسماء هذه الأجيال الكثيرة وأنسابهم ، وقد أشار الإنجيل لذلك:- وَلاَ يُصْغُوا إِلَى خُرَافَاتٍ وَأَنْسَابٍ لاَ حَدَّ لَهَا، تُسَبِّبُ مُبَاحَثَاتٍ دُونَ بُنْيَانِ اللهِ الَّذِي فِي الإِيمَانِ 1تى 1: 4) وبين التلموديين (وهم الحاخات ، الذين يقدسون التلمود ، الذى هو مجموع تعاليمهم القديمة منذ سبى بابل وخلال كل العصور ، التى حصلوا عليها من تحضير الأرواح أو من تفسيراتهم هم ، ويعتبرون أن له شرعية أعلى من الكتاب المقدس وتلغى كل ما كان فيه مختلفاً عن التلمود ، إذ يعتبرون الكتاب المقدس قاصراً والتلمود هو الصح ، ويوضح المؤلف ذلك فى مواضع أخرى كثيرة ومتفرقة من هذا المرجع ، ويوضح كيفية قضائهم على كل التيارات اليهودية الأخرى المعتدلة حتى صارت لهم السيادة المطلقة منذ القرون الوسطى وحتى الآن ، وشعارهم هو النجمة السداسية السحرية (إنظر: https://www.pinterest.it/pin/682576887269117026/) ، كما أنها تعبر عن معتقداتهم مثل سداسية أركان الكون ، وبعدما إتخذوها شعاراً لإسرائيل ثارت عليهم الأقلية اليهودية المعتدلة المناوئة لهم ، وطالبوا بإتخاذ الشمعدان اليهودى بدلاً من هذا الرمز الوثنى ، فرفضوا ، ثم إخترعوا له إسماً كاذباً هو نجمة داوود ، وهى كذبة مفضوحة إذ يستحيل أن يتخذ داوود النبى شعاراً كان يستخدم آنذاك فقط للآلهة الوثنية مثل عشتاروت أو عشتار ، فإن ذلك يشبه أن تتخذ الكنيسة المسيحية الهلال الوثنى شعاراً لها بدلاً من الصليب ، هى كذبة مفضوحة لإسكات الأقلية اليهودية المعتدلة المناوئة للحاخامات التلموديين المتسيدين على اليهود واليهودية كلها) ، وبين الكاباليين
++ ويوضح المؤلف فى مواضيع عديدة أخرى عدم إستقرارهم جميعاً (يهود غنوسيين وتلموديين وكاباليين) على تعليم واحد بخصوص طبيعة السفروتات. (الشيطان يشجع الإختلافات وإنشقاقات الهرطقات لهرطقات أخرى أكثر ، فكلما زادت الهرطقات زادت فرضة القضاء على التعليم الإلهى الصحيح نهائياً ، ولأنهم جميعاً من الشيطان تجدهم جميعاً متكاتفين ضد التعليم الصحيح ، برغم إختلافاتهم)

++ فيقول المؤلف أنه لم يجد لهم تعليماً واحداً ثابتاً (كما يظهر فى هذه مخطوطات الأثرية لكتاباتهم السرية التى أمكن إكتشافها) ، فبعضهم يقول صراحة بتزاوج وتعدد الآلهة (السفروتات sefiroth) ، والبعض يقول أن السفروتات هى قوى لله أو أنها مجرد صفات لله ، بينما البعض الآخر ينفى ذلك تماماً ويقول أن السفروتات كائنات مستقلة ، والبعض الآخر يحاول تمرير التعددية بطريقة مخففة وبمبررات مغطاة لتلافى الإعتراضات.



2 – ويقول المؤلف اليهودى أنهم جميعاً يعتمدون على السحر وتحضير الأرواح ، ويعطى أمثلة على ذلك:
++ فعن السحر يذكر المؤلف اليهودى أن بعض الحاخاميين التلموديين (المؤلف يثبت العلاقة المشتركة بينهم جميعاً فى مواضيع كثيرة جداً) قالوا بقدرتهم على خلق أى شيئ من العدم بإستخدام سحر الأعداد (هم يبنون سحر الأعداد على أعداد كل حرف من حروف كلمة يهوه ، ولذلك يتمسكون بها بعبريتها ويرفضون ترجمة معناها إلى: "الكائن" مثلما كان القديسون من اليهود ثم من المسيحية يفعلون ، ويمكن بالأخص لأن ربنا يسوع قال عن نفسه أنه: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن) ، ويعطون دليلاً بأن إثنين من حاخاماتهم التلموديين خلقا عِجلاً ، ثم ذبحاه وأكلاه:- 
From them, direct paths lead to the magical conception of the creative and miraculous power of letters and words. It is by no means absurd to imagine that our text not only pursued theoretical aims, but was intended for thaumaturgical use as well. That is how the tradition of the early Middle Ages understood it, at least in part, and it would not have been wrong, in this case, to establish a connection between our text (or its prototype) and the story of the two masters of the Talmud, Rabbi Hanina and Rabbi Oshayah, who every Friday studied the "halakhoth concerning Creation" and by means of it created a calf that they then proceeded to eat. 53

++ وعن تحضير الأرواح يعطى المؤلف اليهودى مثالاً بأن الحاخام تادروس (من اليهود الحاسيديين فى ألمانيا ، المرتبطين بالكابالية وتلقوا تعليمهم السحرى من معلميهم اليهود الآتين من الشرق حسبما يوضح المؤلف فى مواضع آخرى) قام بتحضير روح إبنه المقتول ليعرف منه معلومات عن قاتله ، بواسطة سحر الأرقام لحروف الأسماء الإلهية
A certain Rabbi Todros, it is reported there, received permission from "Rabbenu Jacob of Ramerupt [that is, R. Jacob Tam, the grandson of Rashi] and from Rabbenu Eliyahu of Paris to bring down to earth, by means of these names, the soul of his son [who had been murdered]" in order to obtain information concerning the circumstances of the crime. This leads us to the milieu of the French Jews of the twelfth century. The sequence of twelve names is also transmitted in a magical collection coming from the same Hasidic circle in Germany, but undoubtedly copied from a much older source.

+ وبالطبع هم الذين يدَّعون عن أنفسهم هذه القدرات السحرية ، ولم يعطى الكاتب دليلاً واحداً على صحة ما يدَّعون.


3 – وهم يقولون أنهم يتلقون من الأرواح شرحاً للتوراة يفوق ما كان يعرفه الأنبياء أنفسهم ، ويقولون أنهم يفهمون أسفار موسى النبى أكثر من موسى النبى نفسه ، لأن ما يتلقونه من الأرواح يفوق معرفته.
Moses said: I know the paths of the powers, but I do not know how the mahshabaH extends itself in them. I know that the truth [another aeon, which according to section 94 "acts through the mahshabah "] is in the mahshabah. But I do not know its parts [the parts of the truth] 139 and I would like to know them, but he was not allowed to know it. 

This ignorance indicates an older state of kabbalistic speculation that, in the thirteenth century, believed it knew full well what Moses himself, according to our text, did not yet know. It even ascribed this knowledge to Moses. 140 


+++ وعندما تبحث عن هذه الشروحات تجد أنها مجرد ألاعيب شيطانية تربط كل كلمة وكل حرف بأرقام وأعداد ، وتخرجها عن معناها الأصلى تماماً إلى خرافات وثنية.
+++ وذلك يتوافق مع ما ذكره رب المجد عن معلمى اليهود المنحرفين ، فى ذلك الزمان:- 
" لِمَاذَا تَتَعَدَّوْنَ وَصِيَّةَ اللَّهِ بِسَبَبِ تَقْلِيدِكُمْ  .... قَدْ أَبْطَلْتُمْ وَصِيَّةَ اللَّهِ بِسَبَبِ تَقْلِيدِكُمْ .... وَبَاطِلاً يَعْبُدُونَنِي وَهُمْ يُعَلِّمُونَ تَعَالِيمَ هِيَ وَصَايَا النَّاسِ" مت  15: 1 – 9
++ وأيضاً: " وَاجْتَمَعَ إِلَيْهِ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ وَقَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ قَادِمِينَ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ ، وَلَمَّا رَأَوْا بَعْضاً مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ يَأْكُلُونَ خُبْزاً بِأَيْدٍ دَنِسَةٍ أَيْ غَيْرِ مَغْسُولَةٍ لاَمُوا ، لأَنَّ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَكُلَّ الْيَهُودِ إِنْ لَمْ يَغْسِلُوا أَيْدِيَهُمْ بِاعْتِنَاءٍ لاَ يَأْكُلُونَ مُتَمَسِّكِينَ بِتَقْلِيدِ الشُّيُوخِ ، وَمِنَ السُّوقِ إِنْ لَمْ يَغْتَسِلُوا لاَ يَأْكُلُونَ ، وَأَشْيَاءُ أُخْرَى كَثِيرَةٌ تَسَلَّمُوهَا لِلتَّمَسُّكِ بِهَا مِنْ غَسْلِ كُؤُوسٍ وَأَبَارِيقَ وَآنِيَةِ نُحَاسٍ وَأَسِرَّةٍ ، ثُمَّ سَأَلَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ وَالْكَتَبَةُ: لِمَاذَا لاَ يَسْلُكُ تَلاَمِيذُكَ حَسَبَ تَقْلِيدِ الشُّيُوخِ بَلْ يَأْكُلُونَ خُبْزاً بِأَيْدٍ غَيْرِ مَغْسُولَةٍ ، فَأَجَابَ: حَسَناً تَنَبَّأَ إِشَعْيَاءُ عَنْكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُرَائِينَ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: هَذَا الشَّعْبُ يُكْرِمُنِي بِشَفَتَيْهِ وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَمُبْتَعِدٌ عَنِّي بَعِيداً ، وَبَاطِلاً يَعْبُدُونَنِي وَهُمْ يُعَلِّمُونَ تَعَالِيمَ هِيَ وَصَايَا النَّاسِ ، لأَنَّكُمْ تَرَكْتُمْ وَصِيَّةَ اللَّهِ وَتَتَمَسَّكُونَ بِتَقْلِيدِ النَّاسِ: غَسْلَ الأَبَارِيقِ وَالْكُؤُوسِ وَأُمُوراً أُخَرَ كَثِيرَةً مِثْلَ هَذِهِ تَفْعَلُونَ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «حَسَناً رَفَضْتُمْ وَصِيَّةَ اللَّهِ لِتَحْفَظُوا تَقْلِيدَكُمْ ، لأَنَّ مُوسَى قَالَ: أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ وَمَنْ يَشْتِمُ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً فَلْيَمُتْ مَوْتاً ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَقُولُونَ: إِنْ قَالَ إِنْسَانٌ لأَبِيهِ أَوْ أُمِّهِ: قُرْبَانٌ أَيْ هَدِيَّةٌ هُوَ الَّذِي تَنْتَفِعُ بِهِ مِنِّي فَلاَ تَدَعُونَهُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ يَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً لأَبِيهِ أَوْ أُمِّهِ ، مُبْطِلِينَ كَلاَمَ اللَّهِ بِتَقْلِيدِكُمُ الَّذِي سَلَّمْتُمُوهُ ، وَأُمُوراً كَثِيرَةً مِثْلَ هَذِهِ تَفْعَلُونَ"
++ وأيضاً: "تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله" - مت 22 : 23 - 32


4 – وإسم الكاباليين يعنى المتلقين ، أى ما تلقوه من هذه الأرواح التى يحضرونها ، التى تلقوها هم مباشرةً أو من خلال شيوخهم السابقين.




5 – وهم يدعون بقدرتهم على إستحضار مركبة روحانية كالتى رآها حزقيال النبى فى السماء ، من خلال طقوس سحرية مبنية على أعداد حروف الأسماء الإلهية ، فيركبونها ويتجولون بها فى السموات حتى يصلون إلى عرش الله نفسه
(وذلك يذكرنا بسير القديسين التى كانت الشياطين فيها تسيطر على أحد الأشخاص وتعده بإصعاده للسماء ، ثم يسقط متحطماً ، وهو ما قيل أيضاً عن سيمون الساحر)



+++++++++++ ختاماً ، أستسمحك أخى الحبيب فى مراجعة ما كتبته ، إذ أعتقد أن عباراته مفككة ومبهمة فى أكثرها ، وحاولت جعلها واضحة ، ولكنها مازالت فى حاجة لمراجعتك

+++++ ربنا يسوع المسيح يعوض تعب محبتك بكل الخير لك ولأسرتك ولخدمتك المباركة


----------



## خادم البتول (8 مايو 2021)

[FONT=&quot]العفو يا أستاذنا الحبيب، مَن أنا حتى أراجع وراءك؟! بل نتعلم بالأحرى من عباراتك هذه "المفككة" و"المبهمة" كما تقول، وهي بالطبع ليست كذلك أبدا بل هي بالعكس متماسكة مُحكمة وفي غاية الوضوح.​

  [FONT=&quot]نعم، أتفق معك بالطبع حول مسألة "*الحضور الإلهي*" وكيف أن هناك فرق بين سادتنا القديسين وبين الكاباليين والصوفيين وغيرهم. فقط كنت أجمع في عبارتي المختصرة بين التيارات الروحية المختلفة، في المسيحية واليهودية والإسلام، دون التفات إلى التفاصيل الدقيقة التي لا تهم القارئ كثيرا ولا يسمح حتى السياق بها.​

  [FONT=&quot]في مناجاة *للشيخ الروحاني*، القديس *يوحنا سابا*، وبعد سلسلة طويلة من التطويبات:​[FONT=&quot]طوبي للحامل في قلبه ذكرك في كل وقت، لأن نفسه... طوبي لذاك الذي يطلبك في داخله كل ساعة، لأن منه... طوبي لذاك الذي يطلبك في شخصه، فإن قلبه... طوبي لذاك الذي أفكاره فيك... طوبي للذين احترقت خدودهم بدموع محبتك... طوبي للذي خلط نومه بحبك... طوبى للذي بسط فراشه بعجب أسرارك...​​[FONT=&quot]ثم أخيرا يقول:​[FONT=&quot]طوبي للذي نسي حديث العالم بحديثه معك، لأن منك تكتمل كل حاجاته. ​
[FONT=&quot]أنت هو *أكله وشربه*! أنت هو *بيته ومسكن راحته*، إليك يدخل في كل وقت ليستتر!​
[FONT=&quot]أنت هو *شمسه ونهاره*، بنورك يري الخفيات!​​[FONT=&quot]وفي موضع آخر، يخاطب الإنسان هذه المرة: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ولكن لماذا لا تشعر بنعيمك في داخل نفسك؟! أليس لأنك لم *تخلط أعمالك *به؟! إذا جلست انظر *شعاعه متحدًا بك! *وإذا قمت *فبغمام مجده تَطَهَّر*! وإذا مشيت ارفع الأرض عن نظرك وأجعل *مسلكك في نور الرب*! وإذا نِمت *فَبِلُجَج نورهُ تَغَطَّى*! وفي شُرْبِكَ *امزج شرابك بمنظر الذي أحيا الجميع*![/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
هذه الأقوال ـ رغم ركاكة الترجمة كما هو واضح ـ هي ربما من أفضل ما يعبر عن المقصود بحالة *الحضور الإلهي *عند آبائنا القديسين، حيث يصير الله *فكرهم وحديثهم، أكلهم وشربهم، شمسهم ونهارهم، بيتهم ومسكن راحتهم، يتغطون حتى بنوره *حين ينامون*، ويمزجونه حتى بشرابهم *حين يشربون!  [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]
أما إذا حاولنا "*التنظير*" لهذه الخبرة الفريدة: فعندئذ يبدأ الخلاف وتقع العثرة. كيف نصوغ *نظرية عقلية *للتعبير عن خبرة روحية *تفوق العقل تماما وكليا؟ *كيف نحتوى *اللامحدود الذي أدركه القلب *داخل إطار *محدود يستطيع العقل فهمه؟ *من هنا نقع في العثرة! نقع في "الغنوصية"! نقع في "وحدة الوجود"! نقع في "الحلول" و"الاتحاد"! نقع حتى ـ مسيحيا ـ فيما يسمى "*تأله الإنسان*"! وهو تعبير آبائي أرثوذكسي سليم تماما، بل هو هدف الحياة المسيحية كلها وهدف التجسد ذاته. مع ذلك فهو أيضا تعبير خاطئ فاسد تماما لو أننا أخذناه هكذا على ظاهره، أو فهمناه فقط حسب *العقل *دون القلب![/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]فإن كان لابد من التنظير، حتى نساعد "أهل الله" على الفهم والاقتراب، فعندئذ يكون ذلك *فقط لمن هم أهل له، *لمن هم حقا أهل الله وطلابه، لمن *استقامت *أولا أخلاقهم وطبائعهم تماما *وتطهروا* *كليا *بتعاليم السيد تبارك اسمه، بحيث يستطيعون ـ عند الشرح ـ إدراك المراد لا بعقولهم ولكن بقلوبهم وحدسهم دون أن يقعوا بأي خطأ أو عثرة. دون أن يضلوا ويهلكوا من حيث أرادوا أن ينموا ويرتفعوا. فهؤلاء ـ وهؤلاء فقط ـ هم مَن يدركون حقا تلك المعاني السامية الباهرة *كالحضور الإلهي*، أو *كتأله الإنسان*! [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]من هنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] «لا تطرحوا *درركم *قدام الخنازير»! من هنا «إن لي *أمورا كثيرة *أيضا لأقول لكم، ولكن *لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا* الآن»! ويقول الرسول «وأنا أيها الإخوة لم أستطع أن أكلمكم كروحيين، بل كجسديين. كأطفال في المسيح. سقيتكم لبنا لا طعاما، لأنكم *لم تكونوا بعد تستطيعون*، بل الآن أيضا لا تستطيعون»! أيضا من هنا نفهم لماذا كان *حتميا *ـ لأجل الناس لا ترفعا عليهم ـ أن تكون معظم هذه الرؤى والشروح والمدارس والمذاهب ـ خاصة الكابالا ـ *مذاهب سريّة*! [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]***[/FONT]​ 
  [FONT=&quot]أما بقية هذه الرسالة ـ عن *الكابالا *ـ ففيها نظر. أتفق مع معظمها ولكن أتحفظ على بعض ما ورد بها، والذي يكشف فقط إما عن *تشويه *متعمد للكابالا من هذا الكاتب أو ذاك، أو عن جهل (أو بتعبير ألطف: *نقص بالمعلومات*) حول حقيقة هذا المذهب، والذي هو سريّ بطبيعته كما ذكرنا. ولكن بعض الكاباليين ـ من ناحية أخرى ـ يستحقون هذا التشويه بالفعل، لأنهم جنحوا بالكابالا نحو السحر والشياطين وقوى النفس والكون المختلفة، من ثم وقعوا في أحط الشرور، أساءوا لاسم الكابالا عامة، وصحّ للأسف كل ما قيل عنهم في هذا الباب!   [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]
هذا على أي حال خارج تماما عن السياق، أستاذنا الحبيب.  كما أن الوقت فيما أرى داهمنا أيضا. كنت أنتظر إيضاحك الأخير ـ حتى أبدأ تعليقي ـ فإذا بك تأخذنا فجأة في اتجاه جديد تماما! حسنا، أستطيع أن أمنحك وقتي وصبري وانتظاري، ولكن لا أضمن لك تصاريف القدر! [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 وها هو الأستاذ *روك *ـ الذي كان على الأرجح بانتظارك أيضا ـ قد يئس تماما فيما يبدو بعد هذا الجنوح المفاجئ نحو الكابالا فقرر أن ينشر حلقة جديدة! (كما أخبرتك: أضمن لك صبري، ولكن لا أضمن لك أبدا تصاريف القدر، *وروك* طبعا هو *ممثل القدر ووكيله* في هذا الموقع). [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot](وطبعا *لا لوم *عليك أبدا، هذه حقا تصاريف القدر *وإرادة الرب* سبحانه، بما في ذلك تركك لتسلسل الحوار وجنوحك هكذا فجأة نحو الكابالا، لحكمة لا شك قائمة وهدف لا شك أسمى، وإن لم يصل علمنا بعد لهذه الحكمة أو ذاك الهدف)![/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]أستأذنك بالتالي أن يتوقف حوارنا هنا *ليوم أو يومين على الأقل*، حتى نعطي هذه *الحجة الجديدة *فرصتها أيضا في الظهور على الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى، كما أنه أقل تقدير ومشاركة من جانبنا لجهد الرجل ووقته وتعبه في إعداد هذه الحلقات. بعد ذلك يوجهنا الرب حسب مشيئته (لمزيد من الكابالا أو لما كنا نتحدث بشأنه)، فتحياتي ختاما أستاذنا الحبيب، مع شكري وبالغ تقديري لتعبك أيضا ومتابعتك واهتمامك، وحتى نلتقي.[/FONT]
​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 مايو 2021)

أخى الحبيب خادم البتول ، لا تزعل منى ، ولا تظن فىَّ أننى أردت الخروج عن الموضوع الأساسى
++ بل يعلم الله أننى ما تطرقت لهاتين النقطتين إلاَّ بعدما وجدتهما فى ردك المختصر ، وأنا أعلم أنك كنت تختصر الكثير جداً فى مداخلتك الأخيرة ، ولكنى خفت على إخوتنا الغير دارسين أن يفهموا كلامك بطريقة خاطئة ، ووجدت أنه ليس من اللياقة أن أطالبك بتوضيحات مسهبة للنقاط المختصرة ، التى أعلم أنك ذكرتها بغير رغبة فى التوسع فيها
++ لذلك قدمت هذه التوضيحات ، ليس من أجلك أنت كما أكدت مراراً عديدة ، بل من أجل إخوتنا الشباب
++ وبخصوص الكابالا ، فما قدمته كان من المرجع الأشهر عنهم لأستاذ دكتور يهودى فى الجامعة العبرية ، فهذا الكتاب كان يدرَّس فى الجامعة العبرية ، أى أنه ليس من أعداء لهم يتجنون عليهم ، بل من ذاتهم هم
++ وقد ذكرت أيضاً ما ذكره عن تعدد إتجاهاتهم وأقوالهم ، ما بين تعدد الآلهة مثل الغنوسيين ، وما بين التوحيد ، فهو يذكر أن التياران موجودان فعلياً
++ أرجوك ما تكونش زعلان


----------



## خادم البتول (9 مايو 2021)

أبدا، لا زعل ولا أي شيء أبدا، العفو يا أستاذنا الحبيب، وأعتذر لو أن هذا ما ظهر من حديثي. ليس هذا أبدا هو المقصود. فقط أعتقد أن من الأفضل عموما، لنا وللقارئ عموما شيبة وشبابا، هو *الترتيب *والحفاظ على *تسلسل الأفكار*، هذا كل المقصود. بالتالي كان من الممكن، مثلا، أن نعود *بعد انتهاء حوارنا *تماما إلى مراجعة شاملة لكل هذه التفاصيل الدقيقة، ليس فقط عن الكابالا ولكن عموما، تجنبا لأية إساءة فهم محتملة. مقصدك نبيل جميل يدل بالعكس على *اهتمامك وأبوتك ومحبتك البالغة*، ولكنها فقط مسألة *ترتيب وأولويات وتسلسل منطقي *لا أكثر. 

عموما حصل خير، وكما أخبرتك بالفعل وأكرر: هذه *مشيئة الرب *يا أستاذنا، إزاي يعني أزعل؟  ضعفي بالعكس أقدر تماما جهدك وأمتن له فوق ما تتخيل، أشكرك بالعكس من كل قلبي وأعتذر مرة أخرى عن هذا المعنى الذي لم أقصده بالطبع أبدا. بالأحرى بركة كبيرة حضورك ومشاركتك يا أستاذ مكرم، أيّا كان ما تكتب أستاذنا الحبيب. :16_4_10:

(وأما الكابالا *فبحرها واسع *كما يقال. أعرف طبعا هذا المصدر وأشهد بجودته، ولكن من الصعب جدا ـ فيما أرى ـ فهم الكابالا ما لم تأخذها من مصادرها مباشرة، ثم تجتهد أيضا بعد ذلك ـ لسنوات وسنوات ـ حتى تفهم المعاني الأعمق وراء ما يقولون! سوف أخبرك لاحقا ـ إذا شاء الرب ـ بما أتحفظ عليه في رسالتك، وهما *نفطتان *فقط على ما أذكر الآن، ولذلك قلت أنني أتفق بالفعل مع *معظم *ما ورد بالرسالة). 

_____________________

* نقطة منهم مثلا هي التسمية نفسها: نعم هم "*المتلقين*" ولكن ليس ما «تلقوه من هذه *الأرواح *التى يحضرونها» كما ذُكر بالرسالة. بل المقصود هو *المتلقين لحكمة  الكابالا وأسرارها ـ كل منهم مباشرة عن شيخه ـ في سلسلة متصلة تصل إلى آدم نفسه، وآدم تلقى مباشرة من الله. *فهذا هو *مصدر *الكابالا: *الله ذاته*، على الأقل حسب اعتقادهم. *فالتلقي *هنا يشبه بالضبط "*سلسلة العنعنة*" في علوم السند والحديث (فلان عن فلان غن فلان حتى نصل إلى النبي). بل نرجح أن علم السند الإسلامي نفسه مأخوذ من الكاباليين تحديدا واليهود عموما. فهذا مما تحفظت عليه، أستاذنا الحبيب، فقط على سبيل المثال. 
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 مايو 2021)

خادم البتول قال:


> أبدا، لا زعل ولا أي شيء أبدا، العفو يا أستاذنا الحبيب،
> +++++++++
> كان من الممكن، مثلا، أن نعود *بعد انتهاء حوارنا *تماما
> ++++++++++++++++++
> ...




طمنتى أخى الحبيب خادم البتول
++ ربنا يديم المحبة
++ العلم سيبطل ..... المحبة لا تسقط أبداً (1كو13:..)
++ بخصوص التسمية هم أنفسهم (بحسب هذا المرجع) يعترفون بأن ما تلقوه كان عن طريق أرواح يسمونها إيليا النبى أو موسى النبى أو غيره ، وهم فى نفس الوقت يقولون بأنهم يفهمون التوراة أكثر من موسى النبى والأنبياء (وقد قدمت الإقتباس بنصه الأصلى من الكتاب)
++ وعندما نقارن النتيجة النهائية ، نجدها مجرد إستخدامات سحرية رقمية ، حسبما يؤكد الكتاب كذلك
+++++++++++++

+++ العلم سيبطل ، والمحبة لا تسقط أبداً ، إن كان أكل اللحم يعثر أخى فلن آكل لحماً إلى الأبد
++ وإن كان كلامى يعثر إخوتى الأحباء ، فلن أنطق حرفاً

+++ ربنا يديم محبتك الغالية فهى أهم عندى من كل شيئ

+++ أستودعك فى حضن المحبة الإلهية الفائقة


----------

